# Red ribbon in tail?



## JSMidnight (Mar 15, 2012)

I was told that at some shows you can put a red ribbon in the horse's tail to more or less let people know that your horse may kick so to stay back. I was wondering if anyone knew if this is acceptable for a class A Morgan horse show? And if so how do I put it into the tail? Braid it in or tie it at the bottom of the braid?


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

I didn't ride breed shows, but I had a red ribbon in Luck's tail everytime we left the property (until a month before I ended my lease, since she stopped kicking). I can't see any issue with something that adds a little more safety to a sport, no one wants a kick to the knee, haha.

I just tied a red shoestring in a double-bow at her dock, but I've seen many people make a little braid with the ribbon (or whatever you're using..lol, shoestring in my case  ) as one of the strands and then let the ends hang a bit.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

you need to check your rule book . Trail riding in groups they request a red ribbon for kickers. If i am out riding with my hubby and someone rides up behind me and gets kicked, they just learned not to ride up our butts. Which is not acceptable trail riding behaviour.


----------



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods (Mar 28, 2010)

The are always acceptable, as its a safety issue. I honestly cant think of a breed or circut show where they're not allowed except for *maybe* Arabian costume but I honestly can't say.eat you're riding.

As for placement it depends on what seat you're riding and incorperating it. 

Usually in western I tend to see it with the in right up at the top of the dock, in hunt seat usually its bowed at the top but I've also seen it, woven in to the braid with the bow at the pinwheel or how ever you choose to end it. Sadddleseat; I'm honestly not positive as the tail is usually left loose, but you can't go wrong with at the top of the dock.


----------



## JSMidnight (Mar 15, 2012)

Well I'm going to take him in a couple of hunter classes and I have looked though the rule book but can't find anything about ribbons. I guess I could look again, maybe I looked over it.


----------



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods (Mar 28, 2010)

JSMidnight said:


> Well I'm going to take him in a couple of hunter classes and I have looked though the rule book but can't find anything about ribbons. I guess I could look again, maybe I looked over it.


 
Just shoot off an email to the show secretery.


----------



## JSMidnight (Mar 15, 2012)

So far I cannot find anything on just the Morgan breed, but I did find this for general breeds. 


Don't get too close to other horses in the arena as they can injure you or your horse as they kick out. Horses wearing a red ribbon on their tail indicates that they may kick, and horses wearing a green ribbon are young or inexperienced.


Which is interesting because I don't think my horse will kick but he gets a little nervous when other horses come up from behind him because he is very green. I am going to email someone at the show and try to find out.


----------



## LostDragonflyWings (Feb 1, 2012)

JSMidnight said:


> Well I'm going to take him in a couple of hunter classes and I have looked though the rule book but can't find anything about ribbons. I guess I could look again, maybe I looked over it.


I don't know about breed shows, but I used to ride/show hunters and people used to make a little braid at the horse's dock, then tie the braid with a red ribbon.


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

Typically for breed shows such as paint, it's frowned upon to have a red ribbon in your horse's tail. At breed shows, people tend to expect a higher level of training for your/their horses. I had a kicker, but he only kicked when people went right up his butt. It was a problem for open shows that had a lot of inexperienced kids, but at breed shows people generally can control their horses better and give you proper space (generally speaking). But I wouldn't put a red ribbon on in a judged breed class, because they generally look at you with disfavor. In my opinion, if a horse gets close enough to you that your horse can kick it, it's too close and probably deserves to get kicked. :/


----------



## spurstop (Mar 22, 2012)

BigGirlsRideWarmbloods said:


> Just shoot off an email to the show secretery.


As someone who secretaries several shows, this is a big pet peeve. If you have questions regarding what is allowed or not allowed from a show organization such as the Morgan Association then you should contact the organization directly. Make note of who you speak to and get a contact number for that person if someone disputes you at the show.

The show secretary has a lot going on, including their own life and job, and it is incredibly frustrating to field phone calls and emails regarding legal bits, how a class is judged, if I think so and so should bring their horse for halter because he's kind of short, etc., etc. etc. It is not up to the show secretary to decide if you can or can not put a red ribbon in your horse's tail. 

An open show, yes by all means contact the information provided on the show flyer, but if this is a breed show contact the breed organization that governs the show with your questions as the show secretary will need to consult the rulebook or organization and then get back to you with an answer. 

Personally, I would not put a red ribbon in my horse's tail because IMO it is a little red flag saying that the horse isn't broke.


----------

